# Gray alien male x blue alien female



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

Success! Well not a success until we see if they survive, took many tries and tank rearranging to get the male to stop eating eggs. Had to heavily plant the tank and putting an avatar male in the tank before to make a bubble nest for him to use because the alien male isn't much of a home maker... much thanks to @indjo for the help and encouragement!


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

🔥


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

Hatched on nov 4th!


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

Free swimming today...but sadly a lot of them isn't making it past the wiggler stage


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

Now I believe what breeders been saying about how the youngsters of a alien spawn tends to die off very early...started with 100+ fries now I ended up with a couple handful of strong surviving fries


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

13 days old now! 
Have around 18 left since they hatched, most of them are still very small but have a handful that are growing so fast! Can't wait to see their colors!!


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

24 days old! Big enough to eat live daphnia that are in their 2nd instar!


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

40 days old! With some poops hanging on lol


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)

Only 2 males out of the spawn...but they are very handsome


----------



## Chinitobetta (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

So pretty


----------

